

How The New York Times Graphics Department Uses R - TalGalili
http://www.r-bloggers.com/amanda-cox-on-how-the-new-york-times-graphics-department-uses-r/

======
ibejoeb
This was a great talk, not so much technically on doing things with R, but on
methodology. The gist is that she learned R to quickly obtain and interpret
data, and then to "sketch" visualizations before they make the big investment
in producing a production version.

